
Fuzzy Accounting Enriches Groupon - MicahWedemeyer
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/13/business/13views.html
======
flocial
It's almost sad to think how much they splurged on carpet bombing adsense ads.
I don't recall a single day I haven't seen a Groupon ad in the last 6 months.
They deserve to tank and whoever falls for this (likely the hapless day
traders) deserves to lose their money too.

